# ND pheasants



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I was out in the xxxxxxxx area over Christamas and I don't remember ever seeing as many birds as I did when I lived out there.

I spent the first 21 years of my life there and never got into birds like we did this week. WOW!

Anyway if any of your have some time between now and season end I would recomend you head out that way.

I just dont see how all of these birds are going to make it though the rest of winter.

If you make a few phone calls you should not have any problem gettting on land this time of year.

anyway just wanted say merry christmas and Happy new year to all.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

ah yes there are alot of birds in XXXXXXXXX. dont you just love that


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Why wouldn't they make it through the rest of the winter? The ones I've been potting over here at location OOOOO have a nice layer of fat and their crops are always full of grain.

Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

dfisher said:


> Why wouldn't they make it through the rest of the winter? The ones I've been potting over here at location OOOOO have a nice layer of fat and their crops are always full of grain.
> 
> Good hunting,
> Dan


The average life span of a wild pheasant is less then a year, why would'nt they make it through the winter? Predators, spring ice storms, get hit by automobils, starvation, the list goes on. I say shoot them while you can because it can sure change in a hurry. Remember the winter of "96" and the spring of "97" that pretty much took care of the population for a while, with all the CRP coming out we might get back to those days in a hurry so don't count your pheasants before they hatch, yes so far this winter has been nice and lets hope it stays nice.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

kgpcr said:


> ah yes there are alot of birds in XXXXXXXXX. dont you just love that


I love getting edited, This was how Stallin got started!HA


----------

